# [solved]rssh to be treecleaned: any replacement suggestions?

## huuan

I see that app-shells/rssh is to be removed from the tree in less than a month. 

According to this https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=415255  upsteam support has gone.   :Crying or Very sad: 

I'm using this for a restricted shell  for users via SFTP to my server.  Any suggestions for a replacement?Last edited by huuan on Thu Aug 29, 2013 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Being said that I never considered that the removal of a package from the Portage's tree was per se a sufficient reason for stopping to use it...

What about net-misc/scponly ?

----------

## huuan

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Being said that I never considered that the removal of a package from the Portage's tree was per se a sufficient reason for stopping to use it...
> 
> What about net-misc/scponly ?

 

Thanks, I'll check that out.  My concern with the removal is that it's for security reasons but I see the author is promising a patch in the next week or so. However it looks like it will still be removed. As you say I can still keep using it...

----------

## huuan

I see it is still there  :Smile:  I just upgraded my web server from 32-bit to 64-bit and have installed this. Thanks Marios Andreopoulos for stepping in to proxy maintain this package.

----------

